# Christmas Musky



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is my buddies Christmas day musky 48.25 X 24 .Is that a pig or what???
Nice Xmas present...


[ame]http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff354/mkdmason/PC250379_zps14e6d577.jpg?t=1356547524[/ame]


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

That is a pig, wish I got one of those for Christmas.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats to your friend. Oink Oink


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a beast


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

Very nice fish!!

We fished for a little while on Christmas Day down here in Ky. 

I caught this 40 incher and that made my Christmas day bright.


----------



## brn2fsh (Feb 28, 2010)

We REALLY need to teach that man how to smile! He's had one heck of a year!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

GRMuskie said:


> Very nice fish!!
> 
> We fished for a little while on Christmas Day down here in Ky.
> 
> I caught this 40 incher and that made my Christmas day bright.


Nice fish... Was ya at the Cave or maybe the Licking or some other river? I used to fish the Licking some in Winter, but haven't been down for a few years now.....


----------



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

Mason52 said:


> Nice fish... Was ya at the Cave or maybe the Licking or some other river? I used to fish the Licking some in Winter, but haven't been down for a few years now.....


Thanks! We were fishing the Green River. In the winter months, my son and I usually fish for muskie in the Green and Barren Rivers. They are closest to the house.


----------



## Musky Addict (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats on the Christmas Buckeye and Bluegrass fish boys. The 48.25" is a beast.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Man that Ski looks like it has been chowin down for the holidays. Those 2 fish get an ATTA BOY !!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet!............


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

Nice fish. Looks like I am heading to KY this morning.


----------

